
Twitter has banned DDOSecrets and all its URLs over #BlueLeaks - kappuchino
https://twitter.com/NatSecGeek/status/1275554481510457351
======
raxxorrax
They could just argue that it incited violence and remove it. Any leaked
document could be accused as such.

Some might be glad that Twitter goes against hate speech or something similar
but this will be the result. They might undo this again due to public
pressure, but probably only for a time and you can be certain that anything
controversial is in danger of getting purged before you notice it.

